# Today's price for Turkeys, I was surprised



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A month ago it was all over the local news about an expected turkey shortage. I was skeptical but we bought one any way at $1.29 a pound. Still no shortage and the same store has the same brand of turkeys on sale last weekend for 98¢ a pound. I don't recall seeing turkeys for sale locally for less than 89¢ a pound in more than a few yrs.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Same thing happened to me last year. Talk of shortages, and I didn't see the usual 39-49¢ a pound ads like previous years. But they had a sale for something like 98¢ so I bought. The next week they went down to 49¢.

This year I waited a week or two after seeing the first sale price. Sure enough, 49¢ this week. Still up from the 39¢ we used to see pre-pandemic, but compared to how much everything else has gone up, not bad.

Our local supermarket ran a "same price as last year" sale. I don't usually go there just for sale items, but in this case the prices were shockingly lower than the current pricing. I stocked up on a few things. One item I wanted was flour. I was there on the morning of the first day of the sale. Someone had already cleaned out the entire shelf of the flour which was on sale.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I picked up a large Butterball yesterday - $55. 

Then I put it down and got a smaller one, only $29...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't usually get them but Butterball frozen turkeys are $1.29 a pound. I'll still pass and stay with those on sale for $0.47. I like the under 18 pound birds. Days of 24 pounders are long gone.

Bud


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

i save room in the fridge by keeping it out in the grill on the deck.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> i save room in the fridge by keeping it out in the grill on the deck.


A bear is gonna get it .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

nah, they're all napping now. maybe *****, though; saw the young one last night raiding the fridge at midnight. 🥰


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We save room in the fridge/freezer by not buying the things. Don't like them mostly.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Digressing but took the office trash out back to a big dumpster. some girl was there, I said watch out for raccoons, she said watch out for the bear that comes back here.

I started picking up a few things today for Thanksgiving sweet potatoes, brown sugar etc. I’m looking for a small turkey breast, the two of us barely eat a sliver of turkey, we like the sides.

when I started getting just a turkey breast my daughter said she liked walking out to the kitchen and seeing a whole turkey roasting. I told her I’d tape a photo on the stove.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Usually about 12 pounds is the smallest I can find. But I do well at eating up leftovers, up to a point. When I cook for my daughters house they are ALL picky eaters and they do not do well at eating those leftovers, so a big bird for them looks nice but still ends up coming home with me.
Headed to the store shortly will try to ONLY buy 2.
Bud


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought 2 frozen turkeys today from 2 different stores: $0.49 at one, $0.47 at the other. Had to buy $35 worth of other products to qualify, no problem just stocked up on what we need for the meal plus some staples.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Bought another turkey today at $0.47 per pound. It looks like I'm cooking it for Thanksgiving and bringing it to the in-laws. Apparently some of them think the host can't cook a turkey properly 

They still had plenty left, and next week's flyer just came out with the same price again. I grabbed a 20-pounder and that bag of flour which had been cleaned out at the start of the sale.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

98¢ for Butterball and 47¢ for another unknown brand. I bought a 18 lb and a 10 lb last week. I figured the smaller one could be smoked or roasted at a later date. Yesterday I saw another 10 lb Butterball turkey so I grabbed it as well. Hard to find them this size. I had to move at least 5-6 20 lb turkeys to find the 10 lb turkey. But I saw it on the bottom. So I dug in.
No shortages and prices no different that I can remember in past years. The fear mongers and the political right wants you to believe these things. But I shop and I know what things cost. Food cost is definitely up. The reason is very clear no matter what they want you to believe.
The proof is that not everything has gone up.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One variable would be, when the supplier purchased feed for whatever product he is selling, turkeys, beef, pork, ?. In some cases it may be next year before we see the inflated prices.
I picked up 2 birds the other day and while shopping noticed a customer poke through the lettuce display and end up walking away. So I checked. Like $3 a head and the heads were half size and empty. Very poor product.
Then further down the line I saw the cauliflower, $6 (I assumed each) but smaller than a softball. Clearly supply and demand has hit those two products. Neither made it into my cart.

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

98¢ a pound is still the cheapest turkey around here although one store has Butterball for 98¢ a pound providing you spend $25 on eligible items - not sure what that means.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One store here has Butterball at $1.29 but with a minimum $35 purchase. I hate being forced to jump through hoops. Bought my birds at the other store, spent $223.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We snagged a turkey at Wegmans for 49 cents per lb. That is more than other years but $10 for a 20 lb. turkey is a lot of eating for $10.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

No turkeys near me at less than 1.00 /lb. Butterballs are 1.69 but I consider a Butterball to be a pretty nasty excuse for a turkey. Mushy flavorless meat from whatever they inject them with. A decent fresh non chemical injected turkey this year is close to 5 bucks a pound. Last year that was closer to 2.5 bucks per pound.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> One store here has Butterball at $1.29 but with a minimum $35 purchase. I hate being forced to jump through hoops. Bought my birds at the other store, spent $223.
> Bud


The store I bought my Butterball at only had a sign that said "Limit 2". No purchase requirement.
Also in most every case where there is a purchase requirement it is rarely enforced. For example I bet I could have got 3 turkeys without any issue.



jimn said:


> No turkeys near me at less than 1.00 /lb. Butterballs are 1.69 but I consider a Butterball to be a pretty nasty excuse for a turkey. Mushy flavorless meat from whatever they inject them with. A decent fresh non chemical injected turkey this year is close to 5 bucks a pound. Last year that was closer to 2.5 bucks per pound.


Costco has fresh Butterball turkeys for 98¢ a pound. Not sure if they are injected though.
I have had heritage birds, free range, organic and they can be dry. So special considerations as far as cooking should be observed. They also have small breast's.
I have never had any issue with Butterball frozen or frankly any other commercial brand turkey. They are always good. Some better than others though. Its a crap shoot. I buy Butterball and its always consistent. And most everyone excluding me wants white meat. When I roast a turkey the white meat is very juicy. I roast it breast side down for 3/4th the roasting time. Then I turn it over to finish. Always on a V rack. Or I spatchcock it and roast the inside up and turn to finish.
"Mushy flavorless meat" sounds more like operator error to me. Turkey roasting takes a little experience.




Old Thomas said:


> We snagged a turkey at Wegmans for 49 cents per lb. That is more than other years but $10 for a 20 lb. turkey is a lot of eating for $10.


Darn right. The reason I bought a 3rd turkey when in the store. It was only 10 pounds. But I will save 2 for use down the road. If we get a couple warmer days ahead I will roast it outside on the smoker.
Not heavy smoking either. I will roast with coals and no wood at first. Then use some wood chunks near the end.
Or use wood the whole way.
We love Thanksgiving leftovers. No cooking for the whole weekend for me. I only hope 18 lb turkey is enough for 12 people and left overs?
I may have to defrost one of the 10 pounders. I'm not sure. The 18 lb is already in the fridge. I need at least two days to dry brine it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Chernobyl Farms turkeys, cheap but they come with 3 legs and no breast.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

J. V. said:


> We love Thanksgiving leftovers. No cooking for the whole weekend for me. I only hope 18 lb turkey is enough for 12 people and left overs?


Of course it depends on how much those 12 people like turkey. Personally I'd worry whether a 24-pounder was enough. Especially if you like leftovers.

Leftovers are my favorite meal all the time. Thanksgiving leftovers are at the top of my list. This is my favorite holiday!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

when should a turkey come out of the freezer to be cooked on wednesday evening?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mark sr said:


> when should a turkey come out of the freezer to be cooked on wednesday evening?


Depends on how you thaw them.
I bought mine on Thursday and put them in the fridge, Ill take them out and put in the brine on Wednesday morning to fry on Thursday.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

rjniles said:


> Depends on how you thaw them.


she likes to let it thaw in the bottom of the fridge
it would be nice to know when it should come out of the freezer


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mark sr said:


> she likes to let it thaw in the bottom of the fridge
> it would be nice to know when it should come out of the freezer


In the fridge, I would start now.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

thanks


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

My grocery store had a special last week, free turkey if you purchased a ham. The ham was premium price and it was a premium, sliced ham. They will both taste great.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

Turkeys around here (Seattle) are advertised at $1.97 a lb. Worst I've ever seen it. 

Fresh vegetables look like they come out of the composter.

Might be time to buy some spam!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Matt, I think we are just starting to see the prices go up along with the quality going down.
And yes, I already have a dozen cans of spam. It aint great but has really good shelf life.

Bud


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> Of course it depends on how much those 12 people like turkey. Personally I'd worry whether a 24-pounder was enough. Especially if you like leftovers.
> Leftovers are my favorite meal all the time. Thanksgiving leftovers are at the top of my list. This is my favorite holiday!


I was back at the store yesterday and got a bone in breast. Since the attendees like white meat the most. So I should have plenty now. Thanks Capt.
I am also making 2 trays of dressing. One cornbread and the other traditional bread dressing/stuffing. Got a big bag of dinner rolls at Costco last week and put those downstairs in the freezer. I will heat them up on Thursday.
My responsibility is the turkey, the dressing/stuffing, gravy and the rolls. Family will bring the rest.



mark sr said:


> when should a turkey come out of the freezer to be cooked on wednesday evening?


Yesterday depending on size.
I need 2 -3 days for the dry brine so I took mine out Friday. If you do not open the packaging it will stay fresh in the fridge for some time.
I also need it thawed out to make turkey stock with the giblets and necks. I bought some additional necks a few days ago. I need a lot. I like to make about a gallon.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We usually take a turkey out of the freezer and put it in the barn fridge 3 to 5 days ahead but it is still quite frozen after that. The day before cooking we put the turkey in a big cooler with water so it is submerged and by the next day it is thawed.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> We usually take a turkey out of the freezer and put it in the barn fridge 3 to 5 days ahead but it is still quite frozen after that. The day before cooking we put the turkey in a big cooler with water so it is submerged and by the next day it is thawed.


Yep mine is still a bit frozen today. I took it out of the fridge yesterday for about 2 hours. I'm going to take it out today for at least 2 hours more. Then tomorrow I can get started on the dry brine and get the turkey parts out for stock.
Thursday is getting here fast!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Took my 2 turkeys out of the fridge this morning. Still a few ice crystals. Bagged the neck and giblets to freeze for future stock. Turkeys into an ice water filled cooler, brined the water with salt, brown sugar and black pepper. Frying starts about 9:30 tomorrow morning.

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Out turkey is in the oven - my wife likes to get a head start. Found out the main reason she has always preferred butterball is they come with a pop up thermometer - this year it didn't.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Took my 2 turkeys out of the fridge this morning. Still a few ice crystals. Bagged the neck and giblets to freeze for future stock. Turkeys into an ice water filled cooler, brined the water with salt, brown sugar and black pepper. Frying starts about 9:30 tomorrow morning.


I liquid brined for years. I quit doing it. I now dry brine for 2-3 days uncovered in the fridge. IMO liquid brine's change the texture of any meat. 



mark sr said:


> Out turkey is in the oven - my wife likes to get a head start. Found out the main reason she has always preferred butterball is they come with a pop up thermometer - this year it didn't.


I have never seen a pop up timer in a Butterball. I see them in off brand turkeys though. I always pulled it out anyway. Not reliable at all.
I use an instant read now.


----------

